# Patella Luxation



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

Has anyone heard of mild PL being treated by exercise and swimming? 

Dill has started to lift his hind leg and do what used to be called a 'Jack Russel Hop' over here. I'm going to get the vet to take a look, but if I can avoid an operation, I'd like to.

A friend mentioned that she had seen an article about a dog with mild PL whose owner just upped the exercise and incorporated lots of uphill and rough ground, as well as swimming and within 12 months the problem didn't recur and the dog went on to compete regularly in agility.

He can still jump about 4 feet from standing (not impressive for a GSD - but when you are 9 1/2 inches at the shoulder....) and this week he did 2 full days out surveying with me and 1 long walk over rough ground plus his usual evening walks, walks to work etc. so other than carrying his leg, he shows no other effects and doesn't seem to be in pain.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My JRT, and many others I've seen, sometimes do the JRT hop and have never had a single problem otherwise. Unless the vet says otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

